# Solo Mission in Gate Pass



## crow81 (Apr 21, 2007)

I need to create a solo mission starting at the safe house and I was thinking of having 

Mulysa Bahri (CE female half-elf bard 1) actually being a Regasian spy. I will up her level to 4 and have the elf ranger who happens to be a member of the resistance assigned with tracking her down and eliminating her while she travels west through the city back toward the Rgasian lines.

Is this NPC scheduled to reappear so that killing her now would be a problem if so I will just create a spy


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 21, 2007)

_Any_ NPC who appears in an adventure can die, and it will not derail the campaign. Later adventures will sometimes assume the heroes interact with an NPC they met previously, but no one is so vital that you couldn't just make an equivalent NPC replacement.

Of course, killing some people might get the heroes in a type of trouble that keeps them from working for the resistance. I mean, if they kill Simeon in _Shelter from the Storm_ (hard, given that he's much higher level), someone will take Simeon's place, and the heroes would be enemies of the resistance.

But Mulysa? Yeah, I sort of planned to have her show up in the ninth adventure, _The Festival of Dreams_, to make the world have a little more consistency. I haven't written it yet, but I'm pretty sure her role would be minor. Make her a spy all the way if you'd like.


----------



## crow81 (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks 

There is nothing to say it won't be her even if she is killed.  

With raise dead and the like she just might just have a real grudge against the character.


----------

